# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Angst benauwd (psychisch benauwd)

## Miryam

Hallo allemaal.

Ik ben miryam en ik ben een meisje van 11 jaar.
Ik ben net als iedereen hier op deze site een hypogonder&#33;
Ik haat dat echt verschrikkelijk.
Ik denk steeds dat ik het benauwd heb en dat ik ineens dood neer val.
Ik heb ook slapeloze nachten van angst.
Kunnen jullie mij geruststellen ik ga al naar de dokter.


doeg


van hypogonder miryam :blink:

----------


## Gast2

Hallo allemaal.

Ik ben miryam en ik ben een meisje van 11 jaar.
Ik ben net als iedereen hier op deze site een hypogonder!
Ik haat dat echt verschrikkelijk.
Ik denk steeds dat ik het benauwd heb en dat ik ineens dood neer val.
Ik heb ook slapeloze nachten van angst.
Kunnen jullie mij geruststellen ik ga al naar de dokter.


doeg


van hypogonder miryam :blink:

----------


## Lady

Als meisje van 11,hoef jij je niet zo&#180;n zorgen te maken dat je zomaar dood neervalt.
Hoeveel meisjes van 11 vallen er nu dagelijks zomaar dood neer....
Zeg eens eerlijk,heb jij dat wel meegemaakt=
Waarom zou jou dat dan wel gebeuren=
Je weet zelf dat je een hypochonder bent,dus dat het niet echt gebeurt,probeer een beetje ontspannen te leven,en de dingen te relativeren.
Succes meisje!

----------


## Laura18

Haai miryam 
ik heb precies het zelfde als jou als ik buiten loop of op me werk en dergelijke ben ik bang om dood neer te vallen of flauw te vallen of een hartaanval krijg ofzo ik ben dr soms echt heel bang voor dat ik zelfs heel erg in paniek raak maar ik weet mijn oorzaak hiervan ik weet hoe het komt weet jij dat ook dan ben je al een hele stap verder en als je dood gaat ga je nou eenmaal dood en als dat gebeurd kan je er toch niks meer aan doen het is eigenlijk zinloos om hiet over na te denken maar het blijft nou eenmaal in je kop vast geroest zitten en het gaat hes wel een keer over ben daar van overtuigd!En als je geen hulp heb ga dan hulp zoeken als je met mij wil mailen of msnen dan mag dat dan moet je maar vragen aan mij okee!
Veel sterkte!!
Laura

----------


## dennis24

Hier heb ik denk ook last van vooral als ik in mijn bed lig en over van alles na zit te denken ik heb al met een vrouw gepraat hierover en ademhaling oefeningen gedaan maar het gaat niet over weet iemand waar ik nogmeer hulp kan zoeken

----------


## AROMAR

Hoi Dennis,

heel goed dat je al op je ademhaling let, ook kun je als je je rustiger van binnenuit wilt voelen eens kijken of je een remedie van Bach bloesem kunt gebruiken, omdat wat je aangeeft ook psycho-somatisch kan zijn, dat wil zeggen lichamelijke klachten krijgen door het niet in balans zijn van lichaam en geest. Met name dit soort klachten kun je goed verhelpen met Bach bloesems.
Het is een idee......
Groeten..

----------


## Wendy

Een vriendin van mij gebruikt sinds kort Bach bloesems druppels. Ze zegt dat het helpt om de spanningen in het lichaam te verhelpen. Zo kan het helpen bij examenvrees, waarvoor zij het gebruikt. Ze wordt er inderdaad rustiger van, dus kan ik me voorstellen dat het ook helpt bij angst voor om dood te gaan.

----------


## AROMAR

> Een vriendin van mij gebruikt sinds kort Bach bloesems druppels. Ze zegt dat het helpt om de spanningen in het lichaam te verhelpen. Zo kan het helpen bij examenvrees, waarvoor zij het gebruikt. Ze wordt er inderdaad rustiger van, dus kan ik me voorstellen dat het ook helpt bij angst voor om dood te gaan.


Ja, Wendy, inderdaad kan het heel goed werken, alleen bij examnevrees zal je vriendin waarschijnlijk de rescue remedy gebruiken, en dat is voor acute paniek, dat moet je niet te lang gebruiken, dat is niet de bedoeling althans, en voor de mensen hierboven met angst- en paniekaanvallen is het wel verstandig om een Bach bloesemtherapeute een remedie te laten samenstellen die deze psycho-somatische klachten kan aanpakken.
Je kunt mij vragen of mailen, ik ben zelf Bach therapeute...groeten, Marjolijn

----------


## hannekep

> Haai miryam 
> ik heb precies het zelfde als jou als ik buiten loop of op me werk en dergelijke ben ik bang om dood neer te vallen of flauw te vallen of een hartaanval krijg ofzo ik ben dr soms echt heel bang voor dat ik zelfs heel erg in paniek raak maar ik weet mijn oorzaak hiervan ik weet hoe het komt weet jij dat ook dan ben je al een hele stap verder en als je dood gaat ga je nou eenmaal dood en als dat gebeurd kan je er toch niks meer aan doen het is eigenlijk zinloos om hiet over na te denken maar het blijft nou eenmaal in je kop vast geroest zitten en het gaat hes wel een keer over ben daar van overtuigd!En als je geen hulp heb ga dan hulp zoeken als je met mij wil mailen of msnen dan mag dat dan moet je maar vragen aan mij okee!
> Veel sterkte!!
> Laura


Ik heb heel lang last gehad van psychosomatische klachten met paniekaanvallen. Antidepressieva hebben mij erg goed geholpen omdat mijn lichaam geen serotonine aanmaakte maar de OORZAAK is belangrijk. Als je weet wat de oorzaak is kun je daarmee aan de slag. Het wil niet zeggen dat je 'iets' moet verwerken maar je kunt het misschien opnieuw benoemen, het 'bekijken' van een 'afstandje' en dan kijk je er misschien anders tegenaan, kun je het zien als iets dat gebeurt is maar niets met de situatie van nu te maken heeft. (pfff moeilijk uit te leggen, snap je wat ik bedoel?) Heb je dan een paniekaanval die zomaar uit de lucht komt vallen dan weet je verstand dat het 'daarvan' komt scheelt al veel. 
Het gevaar van in paniek raken op bepaalde plaatsen is dat je de volgende keer het ook weer relateerd aan die plek terwijl de dat de oorzaak niet is en je dus niet in paniek hoeft te raken op die plek.
Ik heb nu niet zoveel last meer maar merk als ik emotioneel een zware periode heb deze klachten toch ook weer terug komen. Ik neem dan gas terug, stel echt grenzen en doelen maar zoek ook de plekken op als ik me goed voel.

Sterkte!! Ik weet hoe het voelt
Hanneke

----------


## dennis24

> Een vriendin van mij gebruikt sinds kort Bach bloesems druppels. Ze zegt dat het helpt om de spanningen in het lichaam te verhelpen. Zo kan het helpen bij examenvrees, waarvoor zij het gebruikt. Ze wordt er inderdaad rustiger van, dus kan ik me voorstellen dat het ook helpt bij angst voor om dood te gaan.


Hey,
Bedankt voor je reactie!
Maar heb nog even een klein vraagje ik zou misschien die druppels wel willen proberen maar waar zou ik die vandaan kunnen halen want op internet kan ik er niet zoveel over vinden

----------


## AROMAR

Hoi Dennis,
ik heb je een mail gestuurd met informatie over waar je de Bach bloesemdruppels kunt halen.
Groeten, Marjolijn

----------


## Fie

Hallo,

_Ik ben een meisje van 20 jaar en ik was zo opgelucht toen ik al deze verhalen las... eindelijk mensen die hetzelfde hebben als wat ik heb... ik sta er dus niet alleen voor en jullie zullen begrijpen wat ik voel._ 

Bij mij begonnen de klachten (benauwdheid, hyperventilatie) toen ik 6 was en toen mijn ouders uit elkaar waren gegaan. Ook kreeg ik last van gordelroos en was ik vaak ziek. Thuis dacht ik als klein kind alleen maar na over de dood, luisterde ik vaak naar mijn hart of die nog wel klopte en was ik altijd bang dat hij er zo maar mee stopte. Langzaam werd ik zelfverzekerder, had ik een hoop vriendjes en vriendinnetjes waar ik mee kon lachen en verdwenen de klachten. Maar sinds een jaar heb weer ontzettend last van angstaanvallen en/of paniekaanvallen. Ook dan concentreer ik op mijn hart en soms slaat mijn hart een slag minder. Het probleem bij mij is dat ik niet kan kalmeren, ik kan niet relativeren waardoor de situatie alleen maar erger wordt. Als ik al een klein krampje bij mijn hart voel, denk ik dat ik een ernstige ziekte heb en krijg ik weer een aanval. Mijn vriend kan mij moeilijk geruststellen, ik heb dan behoefte aan een persoon die op een niet emotionele manier met mij verbonden is... zoals een dokter. De laatste paar dagen ben ik (dood)moe en heb ik 4 heftige angstaanvallen gehad waarbij mijn lichaam begon te shaken en er staat nu een ontzettende druk op mijn hoofd. Ook kan ik de hele dag nergens anders aan denken aan de dood. Ik denk aan de mensen waarvan ik hou en die ik ooit ga verliezen, echt iets om jezelf helemaal gek mee te maken. Binnenkort moet ik weer in cognitieve therapie.

Soms lijkt het ook alsof ik een paar seconden van de wereld ben, ik doe mijn ding wel maar mijn gedachte zweven ergens boven mij. Dan denk ik "wat zijn mensen toch aparte verschijningen","het leven is niet gewoon" en "is dit wel allemaal echt". Het zijn nare gedachtes maar ik wilde dit toch met jullie delen. 

Ik wil weer rust in mijn hoofd en de leuke gezellige meid worden die ik vroeger was. Met een grote mond en die genoot van het leven. Het lijkt nu alsof ik alle gezonde verstand die ik nog heb aan het kwijtraken ben.

Groetjes Fie

----------


## Micha3l

In mijn topic, heb ik een hele uitleg gedaan hoe het nu een maand later met me is gesteld. 

Simpel gezegd: Doe dingen, weet ik veel wat. Al ga je op je kop staan. Het punt is dat je je gedachte op iets anders gaat richten. Ook zeer belangrijk ( in mijn ervaring toch ) dat je genoeg slaapt. Dit kan mischien tegenstrijdig klinken ( als je wilt gaan slapen dan ga je sneller aan je hartslag denken ) maar als je te weinig slaapt ga je enorm snel de negatieve spiraal op.

----------


## Micha3l

Bachbloesems, Ik ben eerlijk, ik geloof niet in heksen, genezende kristallen of andere middlene die je niet direct kunt bewijzen op zwart wit. Ik ben zeer sceptisch tegenover al deze dingen. TOCH raad ik het de mensen aan om deze te nemen. ( de beachbloesems, niet de heksen :P ) 

Neem ze als je onrustig wordt of denkt je te gaan opjagen, het is altijd makkelijker om een hou vast te hebben in moeilijke tijden. Let op, dit is NIET een wondermiddel noch een geneesmiddel. Het zal nog altijd voor 99% van jouw kant moeten komen!

Als ik weer wat vergeet te posten dan hoor je het wel  :Wink:

----------


## LadyArtemis

> Soms lijkt het ook alsof ik een paar seconden van de wereld ben, ik doe mijn ding wel maar mijn gedachte zweven ergens boven mij. Dan denk ik "wat zijn mensen toch aparte verschijningen","het leven is niet gewoon" en "is dit wel allemaal echt". Het zijn nare gedachtes maar ik wilde dit toch met jullie delen.


Ik schrok echt ontzettend toen ik dit berichtje las Fie!
Ik heb dit sinds kort ook aan een stuk door, overdag denk ik op elk vrij moment in mijn hoofd eigenlijk dit soort dingen wat eigenlijk alleen maar vermoeiend werkt maar toch denk ik het de hele tijd. Apart om te horen dat jij dit ook hebt! Ik denk ook heel vaak aan hele kleine dingetjes zoals: " kijk dat kleine bloempje wordt door iedereen voorbijgelopen" of "dit is waarschijnlijk toch een fictie wereld" of iets anders raars. De gedachte van ' is dit allemaal wel echt' heb ik ook heel vaak. vooral het nut achter alle dingen lijkt dan weg te vallen. dat is tenminste wat deze gedachte met mij doen.

liefs Artemis

----------


## Fie

Hi Artemis,

Ja dat is een heel eng gevoel he om niet meer in de realiteit te zitten. De dokter vertelde me dat er sprake is van "derealisatie" (check op wikipedia.org). Sinds kort heb ik medicijnen die dit soort enge gevoelens onderdrukken. Kan nog niet echt zeggen dat het helpt, maar goed... Het medicijn heet "Seroquel" en behoort tot de antipsychotica groep. Misschien moet jij ook is aan je huisarts de situatie uitleggen en misschien kan je hier ook een middel voor krijgen (als je dat wilt tenmiste  :Wink:  ) Derealisatie is 1 van de symptonen bij een paniek aanval. Misschien heb jij ook wel last van een paniekaanval... ben in ieder geval blij dat ik alleen ben met zoiets raars  :Wink:  En idd wat jij zegt: Het nut van alle dingen lijkt weg te vallen... dat is bij mij ook hetgeen waar ik altijd aan moet denken...

Liefs,
Sofie

----------


## majabraun

Hallo allemaal, 

Mijn naam is Maja en ik werk voor het BNN programma 'Je Zal Het Maar Hebben'. 'Je Zal Het Maar Hebben' is een medisch informatief programma waarin jongeren in de leeftijd van 15 tot 30 jaar over hun leven met een bepaalde ziekte of aandoening vertellen. Voorop staat dat de persoon niet als 'zielig' wordt bestempeld, maar de kijker laat zien hoe hij of zij op een positieve manier omgaat met de ziekte of aandoening. 

In het komende, zevende seizoen, willen we aandacht besteden aan hypogondrie en de impact die deze ziekte op je leven heeft. Daarom ben ik op zoek naar jongeren die hypogonder zijn. 

Ben jij tussen de 15 en de 30 jaar oud en wil je de BNN-kijker graag laten weten hoe het is om met hypogondrie te leven, laat het me dan weten. Je kan me bereiken op 035-6773384 of via de mail [email protected]. Ik hoop van je te horen!

Groetjes Maja

----------


## Fie

Hi,

Een vraagje voor Artemis. Hoe gaat het nu met jouw? Heb jij nog steeds veel last van derealisaties etc.? Ik heb het ook weer heel erg, het lijkt met de medicijnen alleen maar erger te worden. Als het bij jouw wat minder is of iets is wat bij jouw helpt kan je me vertellen wat dat dan precies is. Ik ben doodsbang en de paniekaanvallen zijn bij mij de hele dag door, van het moment dat ik opsta tot dat ik ga slapen. En als er natuurlijk anderen nog met deze gevoelens en problemen zijn, please tell me. Vind het zo moelijk om het er met iemand over te hebben, voor de mensen in mijn omgeving is dit heel moeilijk te begrijpen.

Groetjes Fie

----------


## LadyArtemis

Lieve Fie,
Wat klote voor je dat je hier nu zoveel last van hebt. Bij mijzelf kan ik het de laatste weken redelijk onder controle houden . En ik loop niet bij een psych en krijg ook geen medicijnen oid. Ik denk dat ik het gewoon kan negeren... Ik heb wel tussendoor weken dat ik hele dagen er niet echt 'bij' ben. Dat niets me interesseert. En dat ik liever alleen ben ,dan met mensen om te moeten gaan die me toch niet begrijpen als ik vertel hoe ik me voel. maar op dit moment valt het bij mij dus heel erg mee. Ik snap dat je het moeilijk vind om het er met je omgeving over te hebben, dat is ook best logisch omdat ze het (meestal) niet begrijpen . Maarja hoe ik je meer kan helpen dan door te zeggen dat je het er met mij altijd over kan hebben zou ik ook niet weten. Dus bij deze. :Smile:  

groetjes Artemis

----------


## Fie

Thanks Artemis, vind het hardstikke lief dat je dit schrijft. Zit nu toevallig weer op mijn hoogtepunt, er staat een ontzettende druk op allebei de kanten van mijn hoofd en mijn angst is er weer. Het is alsof je het leven niet meer begrijpt en alsof alles vervreemd voor je is. Soms moet ik 10 seconden naar iets kijken om te begrijpen wat het is. De medicijnen die ik slik werken voor geen meter maar ik moet ze van mijn dokter blijven innemen. Moet nog 2 weken wachten voordat ik hulp kan krijgen van een psycholoog. Soms heb ik echt het gevoel dat ik niet meer leef en dat is zo zonde, ben pas 21 jaar. 

Wil zo graag gelukkig worden, dat is mijn wens nu!

xx

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Ik ben 22 jaar en ga zelf ook wekelijks naar de psycholoog. Het zal echt goed zijn als die twee weken voorbij zijn dat je eindelijk hulp kan krijgen, want naar de psycholoog gaan kan je enorm vooruit helpen. Dat zal misschien niet de eerste keren zo aanvoelen, maar zal zeker zo zijn op iets langere termijn. Ik heb ook vaak het gevoel gehad dat ik niet echt leef, en soms met momenten nog, maar het gaat veel beter dan vroeger. Ik wil je in ieder geval heel veel succes en sterkte wensen !

groetjes 
sandra

----------


## Fie

Thanks Sandra! Ik moet nog steeds wachten voordat ik hulp krijg, gisteren een intake gehad bij de GGZ maar ik weet niet hoe de procedure verder zal verlopen. Wat heeft bij jou gezorgd voor de positieve verandering?

----------


## sava

Hoi,

Ik heb in een ongeveer een maand 3 keer een soort angstaanval of zo iets gehad. 
Iedere keer als ik in bed lag. Ik heb de laatste tijd een benauwd gevoel, en op de momenten dat ik in bed lig maak ik het alleen maar erger en heb ik het gevoel als of ik niet goed adem haal en de de volgende ochtend niet meer wakker word. ik word gewoon helemaal raar van mezelf, alsof ik niet ik ben, zegmaar.
Mijn moeder denkt dat ik het misschien letterlijk en figuurlijk benauwd krijg omdat ik in een best spannende tijd van mn leven zit (Examens staan voor de deur, na de vakantie samenwonen aan de andere kant van nederland) maar ik heb er allemaal eigenlijk bestwel zin in. Is het misschien dan een onbewust soort angst voor het onzekere? de grote verandering, juist omdat ik het nu zo naar mijn zin heb? 

Liefs, Sanne.

----------


## ekijram

he allemaal..soms moet ook gewoon even op een site kijken om mezelf gerust te stellen dat er meer mensen zijn die het hebben...
ik heb me maar op deze site geregistreerd zodat ik een beetje mee kan praten..
even kijken of het me helpt..of dat ik iemand anders met mijn ervaringen kan helpen..ik heb nu inmiddels 13 jaar last van hypogondrie..en al verschillende keren hulp geprobeerd, maar dat is tot nu toe allemaal op niks uitgelopen helaas..
ik heb het meeste van de tijd de aanvallen gelukkig onder controle..maar als ik het druk gehad heb dan heb ik wel even weer last en komt er weer vanalles los in mijn lichaam..
ik kan jullie zeggen dat ik er zo langzamerhand wel klaar mee ben met die rare afwijking van me..en soms verklaar ik mezelf echt voor gek...gelukkig is het niet alleen iets wat ik heb, maar een allom bekend probleem..

----------


## maryke22

hey hallo 
ik hep een vraagje 
ik hep denk ook last van die broblemen 
ik hep vlede week zoon aanval gehad 
ik was met mijn man in kateeltuinen en toen kreeg ik het zo
warm en me linker arm ging zeer doen 
ik was egt heel bang 
toen zijn we naar huis gegaan en ben naar huisarts post gegaan
die hep me hart alles gekonderleert en zo wa alemaal goed 
vamidag ga ik weer eve naar de stad met me dochter 
en krijg weer heel warm en zo kan iemand mij vertelllen wat het groetjes van mij

----------


## sarata

> Ja, Wendy, inderdaad kan het heel goed werken, alleen bij examnevrees zal je vriendin waarschijnlijk de rescue remedy gebruiken, en dat is voor acute paniek, dat moet je niet te lang gebruiken, dat is niet de bedoeling althans, en voor de mensen hierboven met angst- en paniekaanvallen is het wel verstandig om een Bach bloesemtherapeute een remedie te laten samenstellen die deze psycho-somatische klachten kan aanpakken.
> Je kunt mij vragen of mailen, ik ben zelf Bach therapeute...groeten, Marjolijn


hoi marjolijn ,

ik loop al 3weken met benauwd heids klachten.

heb allerij onder zoeken gehad , ze vinden in mijn bloed alleen maar hypeventilatie zeg maar co2 waarde in mijn bloed

heb je tip voor mij hoe ik hier van af kom

alvast bedankt sara,

----------


## MissMolly

Op zich is het al heel goed dat je weet dat het hyperventilatie is.
De angst over de benauwdheid, of angst VOOR een eventuele aanval, veroorzaakt namelijk precies weer een aanval. Hyperventilatie is een uiting van stress, dus hoe drukker je je maakt, hoe meer je hyperventileert.

ALs het je gebeurt, bedenk dan meteen: hee, ik hyperventileer...... Niets engs, niets gevaarlijks, ik adem alleen verkeerd. Gaat vanzelf weer over.....

Ik had het vroeger altijd in bed heel erg. 

Ik ben er vanaf gekomen door mijn ogen dicht te doen en me voor te stellen dat ik op een palmenstrand lag te zonnebaden. Ik kwam net uit het water, ik had gezwommen, en daarom was ik buiten adem...... 
Ik stelde me voor dat ik het zand tegen mijn huid voelde, dat ik de zee rook, en eventuele geluiden waren ook niet storend meer, want dat waren radio's van andere zonnebaders, de hond die ik hoorde liep ook op het strand te spelen, en de auto buiten was van de strandwacht...

De truc was dat ik ZO druk bezig was met mijn palmenstrand en het gevoel van de zon op mijn huid, dat ik vergat aan mijn hyperventilatie te denken. En voor ik het wist was het dan ook over....... Omdat ik het niet meer voedde met stress of angst. Ik vergat er aan te denken, en dan ging het ongemerkt over.

Als het je niet lukt om er op een dergelijke manier af te komen, zou je eens naar yoga kunnen gaan, of meditatie of tai chi.

Dat soort oefeningen zijn ook heel goed en geven je meer vertrouwen in - en controle over - je lichaam.

----------

